# Bullhead?



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Anyone have any tips for large Bullhead in southern Ohio (south central). I just want to catch at least 1 over 14". I know lots of place that I have caught a few bullhead under 10" while fishing for channels or crappie but nothing consistent. Looking to catch it in the kayak so ponds are out.
The only place that I have got a decent number of large bulls is Buckeye lake but not really interested in that drive. A few decent ones from Paint creek lake but all were dumb luck.

Any Ideas, Thanks


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Never targeted bullheads but Cowan Lake may be a option,Several years ago I caught a couple whopper bullheads while Ice fishing and also caught a few while crappie fishing. You may have to weed through a ton of small ones to find a 14''
Good luck !


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Caught a 13.5" at Delaware lake Thursday night while going for channels


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Deer creek lake,upper end along pancostburg.I caught quite a few between 12-15in. this spring.I assume they'd still be there.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

Two night crawlers on a 3/0 circle hook. On the bottom with very little(slip shot) weight. Look for some muddy flats and drop your worm. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

